

The Apple Watch's cure for notification overload? More notifications - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2908827/opensource-subnet/the-apple-watchs-cure-for-notification-overload-more-notifications.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Smartwatches targeted at fixing people's compulsive reactions to smartphone
notifications only make the problem worse.

After the user has been buzzed and buzzed by the Apple Watch, alerting of yet
one more notification, the only choice is to turn off all notifications except
those from which the user is willing to accept constant interruptions.

